# Auswertung von IP-Adressen



## z-coupe (3. August 2006)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit IP- Adressen auszuwerten? Ich möchte wissen aus welcher Region die Besucher meiner Website kommen. Ist es möglich über die IP- Adresse herauszubekommen aus welchen Bundesland oder vielleicht sogar welcher Stadt die Besucher meiner Page kommen? Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die grossen Provider ihre dynamischen IPs abhängig von der Region des Users vergeben. Gibt es vielleich ein Tool was mir eine derartige Auswertung ausgeben kann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2006)

Bitte nutze dazu die Suchfunktion. Vor allem im PHP-Forum gab es dazu schon einige Threads.

..:closed:..


----------



## Gumbo (3. August 2006)

Das ganze wird unter dem Stichwort Geo Trackging oder Geo Tracing zusammengefasst.


----------

